# Word for today Thursday, June 13, 2013



## melvinrod (Dec 13, 2006)

Ecclesiastes 1.3-7

What do people gain from all their laborsat which they toil under the sun?
Generations come and generations go,
but the earth remains forever.
The sun rises and the sun sets,
and hurries back to where it rises.
The wind blows to the south
and turns to the north;
round and round it goes,
ever returning on its course.
All streams flow into the sea,
yet the sea is never full.
To the place the streams come from,
there they return again.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

The third line in the cited scripture, but the earth remains forever, indicates the earth will never be destroyed. Just curious as to what you think Armaggadon means then.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Shaggy, good question. The end of cizilization, not nessarly mam kind? Another question? Is this sctiptuor advising us to pause and rejoice in life's simplicity? Thanks for the daily script message M. Good pick.


----------



## melvinrod (Dec 13, 2006)

The Lord states He will make all things new as the New Jerusalem will come down from heaven means to me that the earth will remain. This scripture to me refers to in a sense whatever goes around comes around.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

*Ecclesiastes 1:4*

*Ecclesiastes 1:4 â€" â€œEarth Abides Foreverâ€*

By Wayne Jackson 
The Jehovahâ€™s Witnesses contend that â€œthis earth was created, not to be destroyed, but to be inhabited forever by righteous, perfect men and womenâ€ (*Let God Be True*, p. 264). They appeal to such passages as Ecciesiastes 1:4, â€œ. . . the earth abideth for everâ€ (cf. Psalm 78:69). What they fail to perceive, however, is that the term â€œfor everâ€ does not always denote an absolutely endless existence. The Hebrew word _olam_ basically means â€œage-lasting.â€ It is employed to describe the duration of the Passover, and the Levitical priesthood (Exodus 12:14; Numbers 25:13), both of which lasted only as long as the Mosaic economy. These references should be entered in the margin of your Bible in connection with Ecclesiastes 1:4 and Psalm 78:69.
Too, note this interesting passage. In Isaiah 32, the prophet of God depicts the horrible punishment that is to be visited upon Jerusalem (the capital city of Judah) on account of the nationâ€™s transgressions. He says the holy city will be deserted and become the haunts of animals â€œfor everâ€ (v. 14). Yet, in the very next verse, he declares that these conditions will prevail only â€œuntil the Spirit be poured upon us from on high,â€ (a prophecy of the blessings of the gospel age â€" cf. Joel 2:28ff). Underline the term â€œfor everâ€ in verse 14, and then mark the word â€œuntilâ€ in verse 15. Connect them. The latter word clearly shows that â€œfor everâ€ can be used in a qualified sense. The context must determine the meaning in a given setting.
The earth will not literally last for ever. In Ecclesiastes 1:4, etc., the expression is used relatively. The New Testament makes it quite plain that the material universe will be destroyed eventually (cf. Matthew 24:35; 2 Peter 3:5-13).

https://www.christiancourier.com/articles/867-ecclesiastes-1-4-earth-abides-forever


----------



## melvinrod (Dec 13, 2006)

*Revelation 21
*
*1*Then I saw â€œa new heaven and a new earth,â€a for the first heaven and the first earth had passed away, and there was no longer any sea. *2*I saw the Holy City, the new Jerusalem, coming down out of heaven from God, prepared as a bride beautifully dressed for her husband. *3*And I heard a loud voice from the throne saying, â€œLook! Godâ€™s dwelling place is now among the people, and he will dwell with them. They will be his people, and God himself will be with them and be their God. *4*â€˜He will wipe every tear from their eyes. There will be no more deathâ€™b or mourning or crying or pain, for the old order of things has passed away.â€
*5*He who was seated on the throne said, â€œI am making everything new!â€ Then he said, â€œWrite this down, for these words are trustworthy and true.â€
*6*He said to me: â€œIt is done. I am the Alpha and the Omega, the Beginning and the End. To the thirsty I will give water without cost from the spring of the water of life. *7*Those who are victorious will inherit all this, and I will be their God and they will be my children. *8*But the cowardly, the unbelieving, the vile, the murderers, the sexually immoral, those who practice magic arts, the idolaters and all liarsâ€"they will be consigned to the fiery lake of burning sulfur. This is the second death.â€
The New Jerusalem, the Bride of the Lamb
*9*One of the seven angels who had the seven bowls full of the seven last plagues came and said to me, â€œCome, I will show you the bride, the wife of the Lamb.â€ *10*And he carried me away in the Spirit to a mountain great and high, and showed me the Holy City, Jerusalem, coming down out of heaven from God. *11*It shone with the glory of God, and its brilliance was like that of a very precious jewel, like a jasper, clear as crystal. *12*It had a great, high wall with twelve gates, and with twelve angels at the gates. On the gates were written the names of the twelve tribes of Israel. *13*There were three gates on the east, three on the north, three on the south and three on the west. *14*The wall of the city had twelve foundations, and on them were the names of the twelve apostles of the Lamb.
*15*The angel who talked with me had a measuring rod of gold to measure the city, its gates and its walls. *16*The city was laid out like a square, as long as it was wide. He measured the city with the rod and found it to be 12,000 stadiac in length, and as wide and high as it is long. *17*The angel measured the wall using human measurement, and it was 144 cubitsd thick.e *18*The wall was made of jasper, and the city of pure gold, as pure as glass. *19*The foundations of the city walls were decorated with every kind of precious stone. The first foundation was jasper, the second sapphire, the third agate, the fourth emerald, *20*the fifth onyx, the sixth ruby, the seventh chrysolite, the eighth beryl, the ninth topaz, the tenth turquoise, the eleventh jacinth, and the twelfth amethyst.f *21*The twelve gates were twelve pearls, each gate made of a single pearl. The great street of the city was of gold, as pure as transparent glass.
*22*I did not see a temple in the city, because the Lord God Almighty and the Lamb are its temple. *23*The city does not need the sun or the moon to shine on it, for the glory of God gives it light, and the Lamb is its lamp. *24*The nations will walk by its light, and the kings of the earth will bring their splendor into it. *25*On no day will its gates ever be shut, for there will be no night there. *26*The glory and honor of the nations will be brought into it. *27*Nothing impure will ever enter it, nor will anyone who does what is shameful or deceitful, but only those whose names are written in the Lambâ€™s book of life.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Fish&Chips said:


> *Ecclesiastes 1:4 â€" â€œEarth Abides Foreverâ€*
> 
> By Wayne Jackson
> The Jehovahâ€™s Witnesses contend that â€œthis earth was created, not to be destroyed, but to be inhabited forever by righteous, perfect men and womenâ€ (*Let God Be True*, p. 264). They appeal to such passages as Ecciesiastes 1:4, â€œ. . . the earth abideth for everâ€ (cf. Psalm 78:69). What they fail to perceive, however, is that the term â€œfor everâ€ does not always denote an absolutely endless existence. The Hebrew word _olam_ basically means â€œage-lasting.â€ It is employed to describe the duration of the Passover, and the Levitical priesthood (Exodus 12:14; Numbers 25:13), both of which lasted only as long as the Mosaic economy. These references should be entered in the margin of your Bible in connection with Ecclesiastes 1:4 and Psalm 78:69.
> ...


What you say is really kind of confusing to me. If you change this and add that. If you do this you certainly change the meaning. I do think the earth will never be destroyed. It will stand "to time indefinite, even forever." That is literal, not figurative. I also believe the battle of Armageddon is God's war against the wicked, and that they will be destroyed, just as they were in Noah's day.

Revelation also speaks of the Devil being abyssed, so he can no longer mislead people that have proved themself righteous (lived through Armageddon).

Do you think that because Adam and Eve were created perfect that Gods original purpose was for mankind to live forever? Have any of God's purposes ever changed? I don't think so.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Shaggy are you a Jehovah's Witness?


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

melvinrod said:


> *Revelation 21
> *
> *1*Then I saw â€œa new heaven and a new earth,â€a for the first heaven and the first earth had passed away, and there was no longer any sea. *2*I saw the Holy City, the new Jerusalem, coming down out of heaven from God, prepared as a bride beautifully dressed for her husband. *3*And I heard a loud voice from the throne saying, â€œLook! Godâ€™s dwelling place is now among the people, and he will dwell with them. They will be his people, and God himself will be with them and be their God. *4*â€˜He will wipe every tear from their eyes. There will be no more deathâ€™b or mourning or crying or pain, for the old order of things has passed away.â€
> *5*He who was seated on the throne said, â€œI am making everything new!â€ Then he said, â€œWrite this down, for these words are trustworthy and true.â€
> ...


Revelation 21:3,4 are absolutely my favorite scriptures in the bible. Looking forward to that time.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Are you a Jehovah's Witness?


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

If you are a Jehovah's Witness, there is no sense in trying to help you understand because your allegiance is to a man made religion instead of to Jesus Christ.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

May Jesus Christ bless you Shaggydog.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Fish&Chips said:


> Are you a Jehovah's Witness?


I am a student of the scriptures. My ministry is to follow Jesus Christ and help people understand what the scriptures really say.

You have very good intentions with your ministry. I think you are very confused on what some scriptures really say or mean. I believe you are highly influenced by men that tend to mislead you. I have read by others that this bible or that bible really does not reflect what the inspried word really said. I have many different bibles, and the scriptures are all mostly identical. The words may be different, the King James version is really hard for some people to understand because of all the thou this and thou that. Many versions are easier to understand, but still hold the same meaning.

I really hope you find the truth. I know you are looking.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

shaggydog said:


> I am a student of the scriptures. My ministry is to follow Jesus Christ and help people understand what the scriptures really say.
> 
> You have very good intentions with your ministry. I think you are very confused on what some scriptures really say or mean. I believe you are highly influenced by men that tend to mislead you. I have read by others that this bible or that bible really does not reflect what the inspried word really said. I have many different bibles, and the scriptures are all mostly identical. The words may be different, the King James version is really hard for some people to understand because of all the thou this and thou that. Many versions are easier to understand, but still hold the same meaning.
> 
> I really hope you find the truth. I know you are looking.


Thanks Shaggydog. I have found the truth brother - his name is Jesus Christ.

*John 14:6*
*Jesus said to him, â€œI am the way, the truth, and the life. No one comes to the Father except through Me.*


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Fish&Chips said:


> Thanks Shaggydog. I have found the truth brother - his name is Jesus Christ.
> 
> *John 14:6*
> *Jesus said to him, â€œI am the way, the truth, and the life. No one comes to the Father except through Me.*


I agree wholeheartedly. That is where our alliegance should be. Read the scripture you cited colsely and see if you find anything in it that man's teaching is confusing.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Fish&Chips said:


> If you are a Jehovah's Witness, there is no sense in trying to help you understand because your allegiance is to a man made religion instead of to Jesus Christ.


I fully understand the scriptures, and my full allegiance is to Jesus and his Father.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

shaggydog said:


> I fully understand the scriptures, and my full allegiance is to Jesus and his Father.


If this is so, then praise the Lord brother! May God the Father, God the Son, and God the Holy Spirit continue to bless you and guide you.


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

When you read Ecclesiastes you cannot read too much into it. There are no secret meaning or prophecies. Solomon is trying to show you life through the eyes of a man who does not have God. Take a look at those around you without God. they get up go to work , go home, day in day out no joy in their life. They have nothing to look forward to in life. With out God you have nothing on this world but misery. Vanity if Vanities all is vanity. To get everything from this book you have to go from front to back. Last two verses of 12 are
13 Now all has been heard; here is the conclusion of the matter: Fear God and keep his commandments, for this is the whole duty of man. 
14 For God will bring every deed into judgment, including every hidden thing, whether it is good or evil.

Live your life to the fullest and keep God at the top.


----------

